# My puppy doesn't seem to drink enough



## Kamikaze6rr (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a beautiful pup at 14-15 weeks of age. Sky concern comes in as to how much water she drinks daily. I feel as if it's not enough. Water is left out throughout the day and she will sip here and there. But certain times during the day, particularly at night around 9 she will go to town on half a bowl to 3/4 a bowl of water. 
How do I knOw what is enough for her safety and health?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

She's still very young and adjusting to life. Dogs in general are pretty self-regulating when it comes to water intake. Make sure her water bowl is filled with clean, fresh water, and don't ever deny her access to her water bowl. As long as you provide the water, she will take what she needs. If you still think she's not drinking enough, you can use a drinking incentive like offering a weak mixture of chicken broth and water, or adding a little bit of tuna water to her water bowl. Don't leave those sitting around, though. If she's not interested in them, put them down the drain after 15 or 20 minutes (for safety's sake). She'll be fine!


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

If you put a little warm water in her kibble to release the delectable aroma, then she would be drinking less for some time after feeding. 

During very hot weather I put ice cubes in my dog's water bowl and she drinks more (trying to take them out and crush them).

But I agree, as long as water is fresh and always available she would drink when she needs it.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

My pup doesn't drink a lot either but he isn't dehydrated so I don't worry about it. He has access to several water bowls day and night so it's up to him. 

Are you feeding dry kibble? If you are you could dampen that a little. If you are feeding Raw like I am - then there is a high moisture content in Raw meat.

To check whether he is dehydrated take a hold of his skin between your tumb and index finger and raise the skin an inch or two. When you let go the skin should return quite quickly, if it stays raised and returns slowly then he is dehydrated.


----------

